# Splash babies!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I gots me yet more splash babies, I have splash mice out my ears now xD

These babies, well, they shouldn't even be here because they are a result of my direct stupidity involving leaving brothers and sisters together too long.

As a result, I got a litter of 6 (which died) and a litter of nine (these)

and in that litter of nine, these 5 pretty little black splash.










Which of course look a lot better in person xD
I'm loving these dark marked splash I've been getting, 3 of these are female and I plan on keeping all three.

And the whole litter and the mother, Samson

















this picture was taken a couple weeks ago, before she started showing, her color has darkened up quite a bit.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Cute babies. I too have a splash litter. I think they are so pretty. Before I was concentrating on tricolour but i'm beginning to turn more towards the splash.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Tricolor for me has been like "nope" lol. So far I've gotten 1 "good" tricolor, and he's 8 months old and seems to have given up on the ladies o3o, the last couple times I've tried to breed him, none of the girls have gotten pregnant. I got a new pied boy the other day who hopefully will help me out in a couple weeks, I'll have plenty of splash girlfriends for him :lol:


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol baby mice are so adorable cant wait for my own you guys tease me ha ha


----------

